# Tropical Isopods



## AeroWRX (Jul 9, 2011)

Anyone know which species of isopods can survive in tropical environments of 80-90F and 70-90%RH ?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Any of the species you find talked about or sold here on the board.
Dwarf White, Dwarf Gray, Dwarf Purple/junglepods, Giant Orange.


----------



## AeroWRX (Jul 9, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Any of the species you find talked about or sold here on the board.
> Dwarf White, Dwarf Gray, Dwarf Purple/junglepods, Giant Orange.


What's a good place to buy them at? Any good sources for Dwarf White isopods?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Max and I are still on break, so give Jeremy Huff, here on the board, a try.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

It should be outlawed for two of the three guys to be out. I suggest taking turns!


----------

